# relocating pets



## zoe2119 (Mar 13, 2013)

hi has anyone relocated to Canada and took their animals with them, we have a boxer dog and want to take him with us when we relocate to Edmonton ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Many people bring their pets with them. There are companies in the UK who can arrange the pet's transport. You should expect it to be expensive.


----------



## TartanSnow (Jul 24, 2012)

We had quotes of £1200 - £2400. Quotes really vary!!


----------



## jamesmejia (Mar 14, 2013)

I am not sure but still one of my friend use pet relocation services he used services of passportforpets.. i don't know about their services but i think they are good you can contact them..


----------



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

We bought our dog on then flight with us. Checked him in with us at Gatwick,we even queue jumped as he was with us and then he was waiting at other end next to the conveyor belt s in the terminal. It cost £250 plus the cost of his box. The ground staff at Gatwick were fab they even updated us on the flight how he was. Needless to say he had the longest pee in the world on the first Canadian lamppost he found. For us it worked well, he was only out of our sight for a few short hours, and clearly was a lot cheaper. Plus we now have a crate so he can go back and forth with us if we want.


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

We have just booked our dog on a air transat flight! We a already in Canada but she is flying with my mam and dad when they visit in May and it only cost £180


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

smurf08 said:


> We have just booked our dog on a air transat flight! We a already in Canada but she is flying with my mam and dad when they visit in May and it only cost £180


Geez i hate the think what the price for 2 cats from Australia to Canada would be


----------



## hippyman (Mar 19, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Geez i hate the think what the price for 2 cats from Australia to Canada would be


This thread is making me think about things now. I've been wanting to relocate up North, however, I have several animals/pets that I take care of. Would they require quarantine?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

hippyman said:


> This thread is making me think about things now. I've been wanting to relocate up North, however, I have several animals/pets that I take care of. Would they require quarantine?


I would say they would be held in quarantine at there first stop in Canada until they are cleared.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I would say they would be held in quarantine at there first stop in Canada until they are cleared.


Animals are not quarantined in Canada but they must enter the country having had the required veterinarian attention/certificates.


----------



## Brum006 (Mar 22, 2013)

We are relocating to BC from UK in August and are hoping to bring our dog, we've had quotes of £1800 & £2000 these are with companies that collect and take to airport


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

hi there, 
your quotes look about average, i have had a few quotes (below) for door-to-door transport of my jack russell X blue healer from Perth, Australia to Toronto, Canada; 
Animal Travel - AUD$3,098.00
Jet Pets - AUD$3,850.00
Dogtainers - AUD$3,330.00
(based on a 10Kg small/medium sized dog.)


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> hi there,
> your quotes look about average, i have had a few quotes (below) for door-to-door transport of my jack russell X blue healer from Perth, Australia to Toronto, Canada;
> Animal Travel - AUD$3,098.00
> Jet Pets - AUD$3,850.00
> ...


That is alot, we are looking at 2 cats for us...hopefully not as much - although its Adelaide to Edmonton or Calgary.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

if your cats get on well in confined spaces together you may get it cheaper with the two in just one crate? my friend shipped her two cats in the one crate though that was just for a domestic flight (Perth to Melbourne), your pets would be considerablly smaller/lighter than my dog so i am hoping you do not get such hefty quotes! good luck


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

smurf08 said:


> We have just booked our dog on a air transat flight! We a already in Canada but she is flying with my mam and dad when they visit in May and it only cost £180


Thanks for that, just looked at the airtransat site and they have a whole page dedicated to animal transport



> Transportation fees
> To and from Europe, the fee is 180 £ (275 $ CA) each way per animal.


Importing dogs to Canada



> Domestic dogs entering Canada do not have to be quarantined. However, if you are importing a dog, you must meet the following import requirements.
> 
> The import requirements apply to pet dogs or those described as personal importations.
> 
> ...



Importing Domestic Dogs From Countries Recognized by Canada as Being Rabies-Free



> Dogs may enter Canada if they are accompanied by rabies certification, which means they must have:
> 
> a signed rabies vaccination certificate;
> OR
> ...


The requirements to show the vet is licensed are difficult, anyone had to do this?



> The veterinary certificate must:
> 
> be written in English or French;
> be issued and signed by a licensed veterinarian;
> ...


But a lot better than 3000 some people are quoted. There are some serious blood sucking parasites out there in the world of immigration.

John


----------



## bre_ccht (Mar 21, 2013)

hippyman said:


> This thread is making me think about things now. I've been wanting to relocate up North, however, I have several animals/pets that I take care of. Would they require quarantine?


I moved from Florida to Montreal with 2 Afghan Hounds, (several years ago--keep in mind). There was NO quarantine. It was really very simple--I had to have a Form filled out for each dog by their Vet ("Health Declaration"--medical & vaccine history) ... and it had to be signed no more than 30 days before the date of entry. 
Just call the nearest Canadian Consulate and ask them.
I was very surprised that it was so easy.


----------

